# VGA to S-Video



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Does such a cable exist?

I was in Best Buy a couple days ago and the sales drone told me there wasn't such a thing. He may be right, but his appearance/attitude didn't exactly inspire confidence so I'm posting the question again here.

Cheers.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well if Apple sells mini-VGA to Video Adapters for iBooks and mini-DVI to Video Adapters for Powerbooks, I don't see why there shouldn't be one.

That said a little Google on VGS to S-Video revealed several products but they are all a tad pricey. You can always check Radio Shack, they should have something.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Well if Apple sells mini-VGA to Video Adapters for iBooks and mini-DVI to Video Adapters for Powerbooks, I don't see why there shouldn't be one.


i was thinking along the same lines, although this sales guy was adamant that this cable didn't exist. he could have simply said they didn't carry it in his store. i mentioned that it was just a video signal, to which he mumbled it was more complicated than that.

i'll do some googling when i get the chance.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

would this work? only $18.22 U.S.
http://www.gocybershop.ca/product_details.asp?ID=26

or

this one for $11 U.S.
http://www.mycableshop.com/sku/20235.htm


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I love it when salespeople say that "Such an item doesn't exist". With the amount of new technology that appears every day (and the speed with which it is introduced), it would almost be impossible to say that something doesn't exist, unless you knew about _every_ item in the world.

I ran into this same problem when I was trying to purchase a USB switchbox (like a KVM box, but without the monitor adapter) and decided to check out Compucenter. I got into a huge argument with one of the arrogant salespersons, when he said that there was no such thing, and that it would make no sense, because a USB hub does exactly what I need. He just couldn't understand the difference between a hub and a switchbox, nor could he comprehend that there may be a world of accessories that his store doesn't carry.

The manager eventually came along and told the young salesperson to ease back, since by this point, it was just getting ridiculous. Haven't they ever heard that the customer is always right? Needless to say, I ended up going to another store and buying exactly what I needed, without any hassle (and I haven't been back to Compucenter since).. Moral of the story is to never trust a salesperson!

Adam


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Moral of the story is to never trust a salesperson


now now, there are good and bad people all the way round.

my litmus test is to give the salesperson enough rope and see if he/she chooses to "rope you into a sale" or "hang themselves"

it's gets pretty clear, pretty fast

you should tell the compucentre head office about this salesperson - else how will they ever know they have dorks working for them

my recent experience with apple tech. support - a senior mgr. called me and said they would investigate their procedures since he agreed that they had "dropped the ball" on this one - he then thanked me for bringing it to his attention...

now, let's just see if they fix my monitor....


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macspectrum you are a genius!

the second link is exactly what i was looking for!

if i was a little more ambitious i would print it off to take and show that little twerp...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> if i was a little more ambitious i would print it off to take and show that little twerp...


as a favour to all of us that have been "spoken down to" by some snotty nosed salesperson that "knows it all", please, i beg you please, show it to the salesperson and the manager....

it's the only hope for them to ever learn...

I live to serve.


----------

